# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  hi i am a rep. private seller of dubia all sizes and plenty of them great prices shipped anywhere

## smackcherry

have feeders for sale dubia great prices includes shipping rep. private dealer.......prices are as follows.will ship anywhere and i accept paypal..1000 ex small 48.00 shipped,1000 small 56.00 shipped,1000 medium.85.00 shipped,.1000 large 130.00 shipped females 1.00 a piece and males 25 cents my starter colonies include 50 females and ten males 1000 extra email wittlewillow@yahoo.com

----------

